# دير صيدنايا من أهم المعالم التاريخية في سوريا



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركي العام 







صيدنايا- كلمة سريانية الأصل سيدانايا ومعناها (سيدتنا) أو صيد دنايا معناها ايضاً بنفس اللغة أراضي أو أماكن للصيد.
يقع هذا البناء الفخم على رابية عالية جميلة. تشرف على قرية صيدنايا السورية، ويرجع عهد بناء هذا الدير إلى حوالي سنة 547 بعد المسيح.

قصة بناء الدير:






يروي المؤرخون أن الإمبراطور البيزنطي يوستنيانوس الأول لما خرج بجيوشه لمهاجمة الفرس، مر بطري قه عبر سوريا فوصل صحرائها حيث عسكر الجند مع خيولهم و معداتهم ولكن ما لبث أن فتك بهم العطش نظراً لقلة المياه في تلك البقاع.
وفيما هم على هذه الحالة المؤلمة إذا بأنظار الملك تقع على غزالة شهية للصيد فأخذ يطاردها بحماس شديد حتى أن التعب كاد أن ينهكها فوقفت على تلة صخرية ثم اتجهت صوب ينبوع ماء عذب متدفق رقراق . 
وهناك لم تترك الغزالة للصياد أي فرصة ليسدد إليها سهامه، بل فجأة تحولت هيئتها إلى أيقونة للسيدة العذراء يشع منها نور عظيم.. وخرجت من الأيقونة يد بيضاء و امتدت عن بعد نحو الملك الصياد و قالت له: كلا لا تقتلني يا يوسنيانوس... ولكنك ستشيد لي كنيسة هنا على هذه الرابية... ثم غاب شبح الغزالة.
وبعد عودة الملك من رحلته قص على معاونيه ما شاهده في هذه الرحلة وأمرهم للحال بوضع تصميم للكنيسة المنوي إنشاؤها. ولما انقضت مدة ولم يتمكن المهندسون خلالها من الإجماع في الرأي على خريطة موفقة، عادت العذراء- الغزالة ثانية و ظهرت ليوستنيانوس مرة ثانية في الحلم وأرشدته إلى تصميم فخم، ويقال إن هذا الرسم يمثل نفس الهندسة التي بني عليها هذا الدير الشريف الذي لا يزال لليوم محتفظاً بعظمته و جماله البيزنطي.

مكانة الدير الدينية:






يحتل الدير المركز الثاني في الأهمية بعد القدس الشرف من حيث كثرة الزوار للأماكن الدينية في الشرق وتزداد شهرته اتساعاً بما تجترحه السيدة العذراء من العجائب نحو الجميع من أي دين كانوا. وأن الزائرين الذين يؤمونه من كل أقطار العالم و في كل مناسبة إنما يقصدون التبرك بزيارة (شاغورة صيدنايا )، والانحناء أمامها بالاحترام، طلباً لنعم العذراء الطاهرة.

أيقونة الشاغورة:

يوجد في الدير أيقونة السيدة العذراء، وهي إحدى النسخ الأصلية للأيقونات الأربع التي رسمت بيد الرسول لوقا البشير وتلقب بالسريانية " شاهورة أو شاغورة " ومعناها " المعروفة و الذائعة الصيت " وهي تحريف الكلمة العربية " الشهيرة أو المشهورة " كما يوجد فيه بضعة أيقونات فنية للعذراء أو غيرها يرجع عهد تاريخها للقرن الخامس و السادس والسابع بعد المسيح.
لقد دخلت هذه الأيقونة المقدسة إلى الدير بعد زمن طويل من بنائه و يروى أن راهباً حاجاً ربما كان يونانياً كان يقصد زيارة الأماكن المقدسة في أورشليم، فمر بسوريا و بات ليلته في دير صيدنايا. فكلفته رئيسة الدير بأن يشتري لها من المدنية المقدسة أيقونة جميلة و نفيسة للعذراء مريم. فلما و صل الراهب إلى فلسطين نفذ إرادة الرئيسة. وبرجوعه اصطحب معه الأيقونة المطلوبة. و في طريق عودته فوجئ مع كل القافلة بهجوم وحوش ضارية ثم بلصوص قتلة، وكان إبان هذه الأخطار الهائلة يستنجد دوماً بحماية العذراء وهو يحمل أيقونتها العجائبية. فنجا من تلك الأهوال مع كل مرافقيه.






ولما وصل إلى الدير، اعتذر إلى الرئيسة زاعماً أنه لم يتمكن من ابتياع الأيقونة المرغوبة... ولكنه عندما هم في الصباح بالسفر إلى بلاده، شر بأن قوة غير منظورة تحول دون خروجه من باب الدير. وبعد عدة محاولات فاشلة لم ير أبداً من تسليم الأيقونة إلى الرئيسة معترفاً لها بأنه كان مصمماً على الاحتفاظ بالصورة العجائبية التي كانت سبباً لنجاته من الموت المحتم. وهكذا بقيت تلك الأيقونة المقدسة في الدير منذ ذلك الزمن إلى يومنا هذا موضع تكريم وإجلال لدى الجميع .

النشاطات الأخرى:

إن الدير في ذاته مؤسسة رهبانية أرثوذكسية تابعة لمركز البطريركية الأنطاكية في دمشق .
فيه نحو خمسين راهبة ترعاهن رئيسة. بالإضافة إلى مدرسة لليتامى البنات تضم أكثر من أربعين يتيمة ينفق على تربيتهن ورعايتهن من أموال المتبرعين .
كما يوجد مدرسة ابتدائية تابعة للدير تتسع 125 طفل.
ويوجد أيضاً أراضي زراعية تابعة للدير يستخدمون قسم منها في الدير و الفائض يباع و يدفع منه أجرة للفلاحين الذين يعملون في هذه الأراضي.
و فيه مكتبة تضم المئات من الكتب و المخطوطات الثمينة.

http://almounkez.com/aas/index.php?...009-04-08-21-06-38&catid=14:geninfo&Itemid=29​


----------



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

دير القديس جاورجيوس البطريركي، صيدنايا 

يقع الدير على سفح جبل جنوبي البلدة، ويرتقي إلى ما يقارب 1500م. يتألف الدير أساساً من المغارة الرئيسة وكنيسة صغيرة، تعود إلى العصر البيزنطي على أقرب تقدير، يحتمل أن تكون قد بنيت على أنقاض معبد وثني. يعود معظم بنائها الحالي إلى القرن السابع عشر، وتم ترميمها وإصلاحها وتوسيعها مراراً. وتعود كنيسته الحالية غالباً إلى ما بعد 1860م. 

وقد أعيد تجديد بناء الكنيسة، خاصة السقف والقبة البيتونية الحالية، في عهد جرمانوس شحادة مطران سلفكياس سنة 1905م، استمرت بعض أعمال الترميم حتى 1909م. كما يتضح من بعض الآثار المتوفرة في الدير. 

في الجهة الغربية من الكنيسة يمتد الشعاري على عرض الكنيسة، وهو مبني فوق الصخر مباشرة. 

الأيقونسطاس الموجود حالياً حديث العهد، مشغول في الستينيات من القرن الماضي، أيقوناته مؤرخة سنة 1966م. تُحفظ في الدير بعض الأيقونات من الأيقونسطاس القديم، وأبوابه المزينة بالأيقونات. 


جرى في الكنيسة بعض التحديث، كتلبيس قبتها بالقرميد، والارتقاء بقبة الجرسية إلى طابق ثالث، مع تلبيس قبة الجرسية بالقرميد، ويعلوها الصليب المقدس، فخر الأرثوذكسيين السرمدي. 

المقام الثاني، والأهم، هو مغارة القديس جاورجيوس. وهي عبارة عن طابقين، غرفة عليا ومغارة في الأسفل، يُنزل إلى المغارة من خلال درج محفور في الصخر. تحولت هذه المغارة مؤخراً إلى كنيسة صغيرة خشوعية مزودة بمائدة ومذبح وأيقونسطاس بسيط. هناك مغارة ملحقة إلى جهة الشمال من هذه المغارة، كتجويف صخري شبه مخروطي. 

أُلحقت بالمغارة ساحة رحبة مغطاة بسقف قرميدي، وقناطر صخرية جميلة، وبجانبها مكتبة لبيع الكتب الروحية والأيقونات والهدايا الدينية. 

الجناح الجديد والتطور العمراني للدير: 

في نهاية عام 1995م أراد صاحب الغبطة أغناطيوس الرابع أن يعيد للدير نشاطه الرهباني وحيويته، كامتداد للنهضة الحاصلة في أرجاء الكرسي الأنطاكي، وبخاصة في مجال الرهبنة، فشكل الأخوية الحالية برئاسة قدس الأرشمندريت يوحنا التلي. "وبنعمة الله، ومعونة القديس العظيم في شهداء المسيح جاورجيوس، وبأدعية صاحب الغبطة وصلواته، وبإسهامات الأخوة المؤمنين الغيورين، تمكن الرهبان من بعث الدير من سباته الطويل وأخذت المشاريع العمرانية تتوالى، والصلوات تتعالى إلى الخالق الجواد والبشارة تنشط وتتطور". 



فيما يتعلق بنشاط الدير الأهم، وهو النشاط الروحي التبشيري، فإن الدير ينظم لمجموعات من الشبيبة الأرثوذكسية وغيرها، خلوات روحية لعدة أيام، يأتون من مختلف مناطق الكرسي الأنطاكي المقدس، يلتجئون إلى رحاب الدير لتمضية عدة أيام في رياضة روحية تتمحور حول الصلاة والمطالعة والحوارات الروحية واللاهوتية والاعتراف والاسترشاد الروحي، بالإضافة لممارسة بعض الأعمال البسيطة النشيطة والتي تساعد الرهبان أيضاً في تسيير بعض شؤونهم الحياتية في الدير. والأهم هو الاستقاء من الخبرة والمعرفة الروحية لراعي الدير وأبيه الروحي، سائر الرهبان. 

تطال هذه النشاطات الروحية اللاهوتية رجال الإكليروس، في أبرشية دمشق بخاصة، فيتم ترتيب لقاءات مع الآباء الروحيين أو اللاهوتيين البارزين لإغناء معارفهم الروحية واللاهوتية وتنميتها. 

يعيش اليوم في الدير، بالإضافة إلى قدس الأرشمندريت يوحنا التلي (رئيساً)، والأب الروحي، ستة رهبان، وعدد من الأخوة طالبي التكريس، يحاولون جميعاً الاهتمام بأمور البناء والزراعة، وأعمال أخرى كثيرة. 

يعتمد الدير بشكل رئيسي على التبرعات المادية والعينية، بالإضافة إلى واردات وحسنات المؤمنين في الكنيسة والمزار. يُنفق قسم من هذا المبلغ كمساهمات مادية شهرية ثابتة وعابرة لذوي الحاجة، ويساعد قسم آخر منها على إتمام النشاط العمراني في الدير. 

يعيد الدير للقديس جاورجيوس في 6 أيار من كل عام.​


----------



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ظهور العذارء مريم والرب يسوع والقديسين للمسلمين ليعلنوا الإيمان المسيحى 

التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 

 شهر يناير سنة 2005م قبل عدة أيام عرض التلفزيون السوري ( القناة الأولى الأرضية ) 

برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 

وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة

العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا

بالتفصيل :

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

تعليق وتأمل : 

إذا كان الإله الحقيقى هو باعث الحياة فلا شك أن الشيطان هو ملك الموت وفى يوحنا 11:25 قال السيد المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا " .. أى أنه الحياة وباعثها من الموت فهو القيامة , وقال أيضا : " اما انا (المسيح) فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل " 

أما محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية والذين يؤمنون به فنجد نصا فى سورة الزمر39 الله إلاه محمد يقول له "لأنك ميت وأنهم ميتون" لهذا راح محمد يقتل هو وأتباعه وكسرو وصية من الوصايا العشر التى أعطاها ايلوهيم الإله الحقيقى إلى موسى وهى .. لا تقتل 

وفى المعجزة السابقة الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم يشرق شمسه على الأشرارا والأبرار يعطى الجميع بسخاء ولكن اتباع الإله الشيطانى يريد أن يبتلع الجميع يسرق ويقتل ويغتصب .. الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم أعطى الرجل السعودى المسلم طفلاً لأنه كان رجلا صادقا وأمينا ووعد وعدا وأراد أن يفى به ويعطى السائق 20000 دولار امريكى وهو مبلغ كبير لم يكن يحلم به هذا السائق , ولكن الله الشيطانى أراد أن يبتلع حق العذراء مريم فوسوس فى أذن جماعته الإسلامية بأن يسرق حق دير صيدنايا وحق السيدة العذراء فى نذرها , ولأن هذا الرجل كان محباً وأميناً فأخذ حياته الشيطان ولكن الرب يسوع أرجع حياته وأخاطت العذراء الجروح وبقى غرزتين أكملهمات بنى البشر ليقف العقل والعلم مندهشا مبهورا لا يستطيع التفسير أو حتى التأويل أيها المسلمون إن إلهنا إله أحياء أما الله إلهكم فإله أموات لأن رسولكم ميت وأنتم أيضاً ميتون .

أيتها السيدة العذراء طوباكى أيتها العظيمة بين النساء لقد نشرت اسم أبنك بين الشعوب بقوة فى هذه الأيام .. وهذا الرجل السعودى المسلم أعتنق المسيحية ويعيش فى أمريكا هو وعائلته 

المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب  

نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري / القناة الأولى الأرضية

http://f21.parsimony.net/forum37811/messages/33375.htm 

********************************************************************************

الأقبــــــــــــــــاط ودير صدنايا 

ذكرت المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى (1) أن هناك ميمراًُ برقم الميمر 13كتب فى كتاب السيدة الطاهرة العذراء مريم والدة الإله مخلص العالم ما نصه : " الميمر الثالث عشر : أيقونة السيدة العذراء صيدنايا  وضعه القديس الأنبا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم - يقرا فى 10 توت " .

والأيقونة التى أشتهرت خلال التاريخ موجودة فى دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركى العام ( الصورة المقابلة دير صيدنايا البطريركى الذى لأخوتنا السريان الأرثوذكس ). ويروي المؤرخون أن الإمبراطور البيزنطي يوستنيانوس الأول عندما أراد الدفاع عن بلاده ضد الفرس ، مر بطريقه عبر سوريا فوصل صحرائها فى هذه المنطقة حيث عسكر الجند مع خيولهم و معداتهم ولكن ما لبث أن فتك بهم العطش نظراً لقلة المياه ولكن ظهرت له السيدة العذراء وأرشدته إلى ينبوع مياه أنقذته هو وجنوده من الموت عطشاً وطلب منها أن يصنع شيئاً فقالت له أبنى مكاناًَ لأبنى , ثم ظهرت له فى حلم مرة أخرى وأرشدته عن شكل البناء . 


أيقونة الشاغورة أشهر أيقونة فى العالم :
ويوجد في دير ثيدنايا أيقونة السيدة العذراء، ويؤكد أخوتنا السريان أنها إحدى النسخ الأصلية للأيقونات الأربع التي رسمت بيد الرسول لوقا البشير حيث ذكر التقليد أنه كان رساما وأسم هذه الأيقونة باللغة السريانية " شاهورة أو شاغورة " التى تعنى " المعروفة و الذائعة الصيت " ومنها جاءت الكلمة العربية " الشهيرة أو المشهورة " حيث أن اللغة العربية أخذت كثير من اللغات الأخرى , ويحتوى الدير أيضا على أيقونات أخرى للسيدة العذراء أو غيرها يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس و السادس والسابع بعد ميلاد المسيح.
ولم تكن هذه الأيقونة موجودة وقت بناء الدير و يروى أن راهباً ربما كان يونانيا ًجاء زائراً الأماكن المقدسة في أورشليم، فمر بسوريا و بات ليلته في دير صيدناي ا. فكلفته رئيسة الدير فى هذا الوقت بان يشترى لها من المدنية المقدسة أيقونة جميلة و نفيسة للعذراء مريم . فلما و صل الراهب إلى فلسطين نفذ إرادة الرئيسة. وبرجوعه اصطحب معه الأيقونة المطلوبة . و في طريق عودته فوجئ مع كل القافلة بهجوم وحوش ضارية ثم بلصوص قتلة، وكان إبان هذه الأخطار الهائلة يستنجد دوماً بحماية العذراء وهو يحمل أيقونتها العجائبية . فنجا من تلك الأخطار مع كل مرافقيه.
ولما وصل إلى الدير طمع فى الإحتفاظ بالأيقونة عندما رأى قوتها العجيبة فى طريق رجوعه ، فقال للرئيسة : " اننى لم أتمكن من شراء الأيقونة المطلوبة " ... ولكنه عندما هم في الصباح بالسفر إلى بلاده، شر بأن قوة غير منظورة تحول دون خروجه من باب الدير. وبعد عدة محاولات فاشلة عرف أن الرب قصد كل هذا حتى تكون هذه الأيقونة سبب بركة لهذه البلاد ولم ير أبداً من تسليم الأيقونة إلى الرئيسة معترفاً لها بأنه كان يريد الاحتفاظ بالصورة العجائبية التي كانت سبباً لنجاته من الموت المحتم . وهكذا بقيت تلك الأيقونة المقدسة في الدير منذ ذلك الزمن إلى يومنا هذا لتبارك السيدة العذراء من خلال من يقصدها كل محتاج إلى معونة أو من فى ضيقة أو شدة أو مرض أو حتى لمجرد البركة .. وهكذا أيها القارئ العزيز لا يترك الرب نفسه بلا شاهد . 
(2) http://www.syriatourism.org/index.php?module=subjects&func=printpage&pageid=1903&scope=page ​


----------



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

سيدتي العذراء في صيدنايا 

تقع صيدنايا على خاصرة إحدى التلال في جبال القلمون تتدرج بيوتها حول دير كبير اشتهر في الشرق المسيحي منذ تأسيسه عام 547م. وقد أثبتت الوثائق الأثرية أن بلدة صيدنايا كانت تسمى (دانابا) وأن الذين كانوا يسكنونها قبل العرب واليونان هم الآراميون، ولا تزال لهجة سكانها حتى يومنا هذا تميل نحو المخارج اللفظية الآرامية كما لا تزال أراضيها تحتفظ بأسماء آرامية مثل (حويا)، (شرنيثا)، (حادابا)، (شاغوره) وهو اسم المقام الديني في دير صيدنايا. 
احتل اليونانيون صيدنايا في أواخر القرن الرابع وقد ظلت الروح والثقافة واللغة يونانية، ولم يتغير اسم صيدنايا، وأبقوا على المعبد القديم دانابا وأصبح معبداً للشمس وحفروا فيه مدفناً لكهنة المعبد (مغارة الأصنام) 
ومغارة الأصنام هذه هي مدافن زينت بالتماثيل، وفيها ستة وعشرون قبراً في أرضها الصخرية. وكان لكل قبر غطاء من بلاطة واحدة، ولكن تلك الأغطية كلها مفقودة، وعلو المقبرة متران ونصف.. ومن الكتابات اليونانية المحفورة في الصخر يتبين تاريخ هذا المدفن والذي يعود إلى سنة 510 للإسكندر أي سنة 117 للميلاد. 
دخلت المسيحية في القرن الأول الميلادي، وبقي اسمها دانابا حتى اعتنق أهلها المسيحية فأصبحت مركزاً لأسقفية كبيرة..وأبدل اسمها القديم باسم صيدنايا والذي يعني الصيد وقد ذكر الاسم في بعض المصادر أن معنى كلمة صيدنايا بالسريانية هو (سيدتنا).. 
أما قصة دير صيدنايا والذي يعتبر ثاني أقدس الأماكن المسيحية بعد القدس الشريف فتقول إن الإمبراطور البيزنطي جوستينيانوس الأول مرَّ بطريقه في صحراء سورية لمهاجمة الفرس، وقد عسكر هناك، ونظراً لقلة الماء فقد ألهث الجنود العطش وفجأة رأى الإمبراطور غزالة فهمّ بصيدها. وبعد مطاردة حثيثة وقفت الغزالة على تلة صخرية وفجأة تحولت إلى أيقونة للسيدة العذراء يشع منها النور.. وخرجت من الأيقونة يد بيضاء مخاطبة الإمبراطور: لا لن تقتلني يا جوستنيانوس ولكنك ستبني لي كنيسة هنا ثم غابت. 
وبعد أن أخبر الإمبراطور القصة لمعاونيه أمرهم بوضع تصميم للكنيسة ولم يتمكن المهندسون من الوصول إلى التصميم المناسب عندها عادت العذراء، وظهرت للإمبراطور في الحلم وأرشدته إلى التصميم المناسب والذي يقال إنه نفس التصميم الذي يتخذه الدير الشريف إلى يومنا هذا. 
وهناك غرفة صغيرة في الدير، في جدارها الشرقي كوة ذات شبك من الفضة تحتفظ وراءها بأيقونة السيدة العذراء وهي إحدى النسخ الأصلية الأربع التي رسمت بيد الرسول لوقا البشير وتلقب بالشاغوره ومعناها المشهورة أو الذائعة الصيت. 
أما عن قصة وصول هذه الأيقونة إلى الدير فيروى أن حاجاً كان يقصد الأماكن المقدسة في القدس فمر بسورية حيث بقي في دير صيدنايا لليلة واحدة فكلفته رئيسة الدير بأن يشتري لها من المدينة المقدسة أيقونة للعذراء مريم فلما وصل الحاج إلى فلسطين اشترى الأيقونة وعاد بها إلى سورية وفي الطريق كان يستنجد بالأيقونة كلما واجهته الأخطار فينجو منها. ولما وصل إلى دير صيدنايا اعتذر إلى رئيسة الدير زاعماً أنه لم يجلب معه الأيقونة، ولكنه عندما أراد السفر بأيقونته العجيبة شعر بقوة خفية تشده إلى الدير أكثر من مرة وتمنع خروجه من الدير فقرر تسليم الأيقونة إلى رئيسة الدير مخبراً إياها القصة بكاملها. ومنذ ذلك اليوم أصبحت الأيقونة المقدسة ملاذاً للمرضى لتشفيهم وموضع تكريم وإجلال . 
وفي أعلى قمم القلمون يقع دير الشيروبيم وهي كلمة آرامية معناها الملائكة وهي مركبة من (الشيروب) أي الملاك والـ(بيم) علامة الجمع.. ويبعد الديرعن دمشق 35 كم وعن صيدنايا 7 كلم بني في القرن الثالث الميلادي نتيجة اضطهاد المسيحيين من قبل الوثنيين وأصبح أنقاضاً في القرن السادس عشر وأعيد بناؤه عام 1982 في عهد البطريرك أغناطيوس الرابع هزيم بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الأرثوذكس وهكذا لا بد أن ننوه إلى أن هناك مدناً سورية كثيرة تحمل آثاراً مسيحية كثيرة تجتمع بآثار إسلامية لا بل يجب أن نقول إن مسيحيين ومسلمين يعيشون في المدينة نفسها يتسامرون، يتحدثون، ويغفون بين أحمد والمسيح ويستيقظون على ناقوس يدق ومئذنة تؤذن ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا جورجينا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

لمحة لدير الشيروبيم  
أيقونات الدير 






هذا الصرح الأثري السياحي الذي يعانق السحاب يعتلي أعلى قمم القلمون الشرقية السورية على ارتفاع 2000 م عن سطح البحر والشيروبيم كلمة آرامية الأصل معناها الملائكة وهي مركبة من «الشيروب» أي الملاك والـ «بيم» علامة الجمع وقد سمي هذا الدير على اسم هؤلاء الملائكة ليكون هذا المكان المرتفع هيكلاً للرب وليكون العائشين فيه مشابهين الملائكة في السيرة والخدمة ومن قمة هذا الدير يستطيع الزائر أن يرى دمشق والنبك وسهل البقاع وجبال صنين والشيخ مسكين. 







تشير المصادر التاريخية إلى أن الدير مؤلف من قسمين مختلفي الشكل  والنوعية: القسم الأول ويضم سلسلة من المغاور المحفورة والقسم الثاني يضم أبنية ضخمة  أما المغاور فيلاحظ أنها قسمين قسم يشكل مغاور لحياة شركوية "مشتركة" رهبانية وقسم آخر لحياة أكثر توحداً  "إفرادية" حيث يتواجد بجانبها مدّرج خاص لاجتماع الرهبان مع الشيخ الروحي لأخذ التعاليم وهي محفورة حوالي القرن الثالث.







يذكر الدير شهاب الدين العمري في كتابه مسالك الأبصار في جملة ديارات الشام حيث قال: «هو دير مار شريفش يقصد للتنزه من بناء الروم بالحجر الأبيض الجليل وهو دير كبير وفي ظاهره عين ماء سارحة وفيه كوى وطاقات تشرف على غوطة دمشق».








وذكره أيضاً الرحالة الغربي بوكوك قائلاً: أنه حين صعد إليه عام 1727م كان مأهولاً وفيه راهب واحد وكنيسة عامرة. ويعود العمران فيه ليكون ديراَ مزدهراَ وناشطاَ إلى القرن  السادس الميلادي أيام الإمبراطور الرومي جوستنيانوس (527-565).







أتت عوادي الدهر وعوامل الزمن على هذا الدير فخُرب وبقي معروفاً في تسمية شعبية بدير شربيم أو شربين ثم أعادة رئيسة دير سيدة صيدنايا الأم كاترين أبي حيدر الحياة لهذا الدير بدءاً من عام 1982 بالتشجير والعمران واليوم يستمر الاهتمام بهذا الدير من قبل صاحب الغبطة البطريرك إغناطيوس الرابع (هزيم) الذي كلف قدس الإرشمندريت يوحنا التلي مع أخويته الرهبانية لمتابعة التنمية الروحية والعمرانية والخدمية لهذا الدير العريق. فأضيف إليه أبنية جديدة؛ وتم عمران بوابة كبيرة وجميلة، خاصة أن حجارتها الضخمة هي من بوائد حجارة الدير الذي يحتوي أنقاض على حجارة قديمة كثيرة تُستعمل كلها مع العمران الجديد.
والآن يوجد مخطط توسيعي وتجميلي ربما يستغرق العمل تكملة عام 2007 بكاملها علماً أنه قد تم انجاز سور حجري يحوي كل عمران الدير

http://www.msgchp.com/cherubim/cherubimView.htm​


----------



## ارووجة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك موضوع رائع


----------



## fouad78 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا جورجينا وأنا زرت الدير أكثر من مرة
وفعلا ربنا بيعمل هناك معجزات كتير
بالنسبة للإسم على ما أظن معنى الإسم هو صيد(نفس العربية) وأما نايا(الغزالة) أي صيد الغزالة والإسم مستوحى من القصة المذكورة بنفس الفقرة الأولى
وأما المعجزة إلي بثها التلفزيون السوري فهي صحيحة وربنا دائما بيعمل المعجزات وما بيترك نفسه بدون شهود
ميرسي كتير والرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

_موضوع روعه جدا شكرا للمجهود ,, ربنا معاكم​_


----------

